# Help me build my theater room!



## steamboatgeoff (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello!

Hoping that everyone could help me build a great room! I have attached some photos for you to see what I have to work with. The room measures 15.5 feet x 13 feet. I know it is not ideal but it's what I have! I am going to be having some custom cabinets installed around the fireplace and on the front wall, trying to decide if I should have spots built in for standing speakers or built in's OR just go with bookshelves. I will be opening the ceiling to achieve 7.1 and installing some can lights. I think I will end up with enough space up front for a 55 inch flat screen.

I've got roughly 15k to spend.......help me build it!

THanks in advance!

SG


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jeff, welcome to HTS. If you live in Steamboat Springs, I am jealous as it is one of my favorite Cities in the Country. Back on topic, your budget will afford you a fantastic HT. If at all possible, I would avoid In Wall or Custom Enclosures as you will get better performance with free standing Speakers. It would also allow you to dedicate your budget entirely on AV Gear and Acoustic Treatments.

I suppose much of it comes down to the level of integration you are wanting. Looking at the Pictures, it really is going to be a challenge to do anything but In Wall's. Thankfully, there have been great strides made in the quality of In Wall Speakers. And or On Wall.

If it was me, I would get rid of the area around the base of your Fireplace allowing you to place Floorstanding Speakers to each side where no there is Marble. Looking at the dimensions, this is going to be a challenge to get the best possible sound. You can have the most expensive equipment in the World, but if your Room has poor Acoustics, it really will not matter. I really think Acoustic Treatments should be used in this space to help get the best possible results.

I would start off with deciding your direction in Speakers as they will dictate all other choices with the exception of the Television. Should it be In Wall, we can give you some ideas of Brands that are worth considering. From there, comes either an AVR or Surround Sound Processor, possibly Outboard Amplification, Blu-Ray Player, et al.

Whatever you decide, we will be here for you to help you get the best possible HT. Right now, it is just hard to gauge how hands on you plan to be, if you want Automation, whether you want the HT to be as unobtrusive as possible, etc..
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steamboatgeoff (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the response JJ.....

Here is my plan so far........I will be able to lower the mantle over the fireplace by about 3-4 inches which will give me about 36-38 inches from ceiling to mangle top. THis will allow a 55-59 inch TV. The current cabinet plan is to have two cabinets on each side of the fireplace with bookshelves to the ceiling. The primary goal of this activity, as told to the wife, is to increase storage space. One of the cabinets will be dedicated to the stereo equipment(with appropriate venting).

Here is what I was thinking componenet wise:

TV: Sony BRAVIA KDL55NX720 55-inch
Reciever: Marantz SR7005
Amplifier: Maranztz MM7055
Front Speakers: Polk VM20 (I only have about 6 inches of depth on the mantle)
Center Channel: Polk VM20 center channel
Surround Speakers: Polk 265-RT In-ceilings x 4
Subs: Polk DSW micropro 3000 x 2
Blu-Ray: LIkely going to use my PS3.

Any suggestions would be welcomed!

GG


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T


Here are your pictures in the meantime...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

steamboatgeoff said:


> Thanks for the response JJ.....
> 
> Here is my plan so far........I will be able to lower the mantle over the fireplace by about 3-4 inches which will give me about 36-38 inches from ceiling to mangle top. THis will allow a 55-59 inch TV. The current cabinet plan is to have two cabinets on each side of the fireplace with bookshelves to the ceiling. The primary goal of this activity, as told to the wife, is to increase storage space. One of the cabinets will be dedicated to the stereo equipment(with appropriate venting).
> 
> ...


Looks great to me. The 7005 is such a popular model. As you are getting the AVR and not the SSP Model of the 7005, you might want to try the Speakers with the Marantz driving them. Especially with using dual Subwoofers. Regardless, looks like a plan to me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Those Polk subs only go down to 25hz, suprised JJ didnt recommend something that goes deeper for your existing budget of $1100 each. Love your choice in going with Marantz and Sony.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Those Polk subs only go to 25hz, suprised JJ didnt recommend something that goes deeper for your existing budget of $1100 each. Love your choice in going with Marantz.


Whoa. At first he Posted SVS Subwoofers (unless I am really losing my mind!), but I could have sworn he did list Dual SVS's. Had I noticed he was using dual Polk's I would have most definitely have recommended a different Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think I might have crossed it up with Todd21's Thread: Pioneer VSX-1021-k Receiver $550
Epson 8700 UB projector $2,000
Elite 120' fixed frame $350
Klipsch x2 RF-82s $950
Klipsch RC-62 $430
Klipsch RS-42 x2 $420
Klipsch RB-61 x2 $415
SVS sub PB12-NSD $770
Blueray player? open to suggestions...

Here, I brought up changing the AVR. However, I really think I might have missed this one... Without question, using SVS, HSU, Epik, and others would be a far superior choice.

If indeed the Subwoofer listed was unchanged, mea culpa.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome to HTS 



steamboatgeoff said:


> TV: Sony BRAVIA KDL55NX720 55-inch


I strongly recommend holding out on the TV until you can get your hands on a new Sharp Elite LED. All reports indicate that they're nothing short of amazing. I also recommend calibrating your TV.




> Reciever: Marantz SR7005
> Amplifier: Maranztz MM7055


As a big marantz fan, I don't really consider the MM7055 to be a fantastic value. As for the SR7005, it's good, but I would do something else. 

I would begin with the Denon 4311 AVR, which has an Amp shut off mode, Audyssey XT32, and Audyssey SubEQ. I think those things alone make it well worth your money over the SR7005. 

I also recommend saving yourself some money on the amplifier and getting more power @ less cost. If purchasing new, consider an Channel Islands Audio, Emotiva, Outlaw, Crown Drivecore, or an ATI B-Stock. If purchasing used, also look into Bryston, Quad, and Parasound gear. I like an amplifier for fronts to be capable of around 350wpc or more _into a 4 ohm_ load. For surrounds, even 60wpc into an 8 ohm load is generally perfectly great as the power demands are much lower.



> Front Speakers: Polk VM20 (I only have about 6 inches of depth on the mantle)
> Center Channel: Polk VM20 center channel
> Surround Speakers: Polk 265-RT In-ceilings x 4
> Subs: Polk DSW micropro 3000 x 2


In ceilings are a bad idea for surrounds, because they are usually designed specifically to aim sound directly down without interfering with the area outside their range. So unless you're in the firing path, you'll miss a lot of surround information. If you can get an omnimount 30.0, you could mount a bookshelf speaker weighing up to 30lbs in a ceiling stud intsead, while aiming it towards the seating area more effectively.

Even then, I wouldn't be particularily interested in Polks as I don't consider the the greatest of speakers. A viable alternative is some of the Pioneer CST in-wall stuff. I am confused about your budget though, based on the first post i'd imagine you could buy something way more.. you know.. addle: 

Mind elaborating on the speaker budget specifically? It seems to me a waste of a separates amp to get such inexpensive and more importantly, poor speakers.

As for subs, I can say safely - NO!! I do like that you're getting 2, but I recommend getting four instead, and not Polks. One option, would be the HSU ULS-15. 



> Blu-Ray: LIkely going to use my PS3.


......_Not_ if you're too busy playing all the excellent new games that have come out for it recently and soon! (Catherine, Disgaea 4, Uncharted 3, Ico/Shadow of the Collossus HD, Metal Gear Solid HD Collection, Dark Souls, and Tales of Graces F)


----------



## steamboatgeoff (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great advice!!!!!!

I just met with my cabinet guy and have some more info as far as cabinet cost and space is concerned! So the woodwork is going to be a bit more than I budgeted....Go figure! So I may have to cut back on some other expenses. 

As recommended, for my first change, I am going to switch out the Polk Subs for a pair of the HSU-ULS15s.

Next, unless anyone has a better recommendation, I think I am going to switch to the Marantz AV7005 with an Outlaw 7500 as they are having a combo deal at Outlaw audio currently. I know the Denon was recommended but I think this deal wins out.

The thing that is killing me now is the speaker set-up. Polk has always sounded good to my ear but I realize that they may not be the highest end speaker out there (for reference, I am in a small Oregon town and auditioning speakers is pretty much out of the question so I am at the mercy of y'all!). I am trying to keep everything "in phase" here but am SEVERELY limited by my mantle size directly under the TV. I am stuck with 8 inches of depth and the Polk VM20 is about the only center channel that I can find that will fit. I am open to suggestions. I currently have roughly $2000-2500 budgeted for two fronts, a center, and two in-ceiling rears (I realize that in-ceilings are sub-optimal but my WAF (wife acceptance factor) outweighs "hanging" rear speakers!

I know I listed the Sony as my TV of choice. Looks like I am going to have exactly 35 1/4 inches from ceiling to mantle for a TV. Keep in mind that I will have to fit the center channel on the mantle under the TV. Viewing distance will be roughly 10-13 feet. Any suggestions for TVs would be welcome. I am not attached to any particular type (LED, LCD, plasma, ect). The room does have one large window. Putting up a blackout blind is not out of the question.

So the current set-up is as such:
Marantz AV7005
Outlaw 7500
HSU-ULS15 x 2
Front Speakers/Center Channel: Polk VM20's VERY willing to change my mind if someone can help me out in my budget range!
Rear Speakers: Polk 265-RT. Again, VERY willing to change. I like what I have read about the Pioneer Elite S-IC871A and am researching Pioneer fronts so I can satisfy my OCD and keep everything the same brand!

Thanks for helping the newbie out!

Go Ducks!

SG


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds pretty good so far, what was your budget on the tv again? You started at 15k total system initially, since youll come in well below that youre pretty much open to all suggestions on a tv right? If so you likely have the best option with the Sharp recommended in the post above, or a high end plasma. Personally I would forego Sony displays, great in their day but others can exceed them nowadays. Lot of experienced folks in the display area of the forum, no shame posting another thread there with your budget and dimension limitations.


----------

